# KMC 11SL chain and KMC Missing Link?



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

How's it going with people who are using this chain over the Campy ones? 

KMC says their Missing Link will work on their chain and the Campy ones, experiences? I have used their ML on my Campy 10spd but I just moved up to 11sp and the chain is the last part I need.

Thanks.


----------



## czluis (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm using the KMC X11L with quick link and it works beautifully (1000+ miles). Great prices at Ribble Cycles in the UK. 

The X11L has solid sideplates on the links while the SL has openings on the sideplates. I believe I'm correct on that.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

over 1200 miles with no issues. if you are on the fence regarding getting this, just get it. you will be very surprised how well this chain works.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Not so much on the fence as much as I don't want to regret the KMC choice. I have always run KMC on my non road bikes so I know they work. I'm a sucker for gold chains so I would prefer the KMC. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Just for the comment*

I Use Campy record 10 w/wipperman quick connct links: works flawlessly.......

Imho other chains should work no pb with campy: kmc, sram, etc etc even Dura-ace works great.......


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm finding conflicting info that the KMC 11 speed Missing Link is a 1 time use item? Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ejr13 said:


> I'm finding conflicting info that the KMC 11 speed Missing Link is a 1 time use item? Anyone know if that's true?


I've had nothing but KMC 11SL & 11L exclusively on my SR11 and they work beautifully.
The missing link is definitely not at 1 time user. I remove mine when ever I clean it.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

^ Thanks.

Here is a pic from an eBay seller. The part number is CL555. It says on the package "Non Re-usable" anywhere else I find a Missing Link for sale it is always the same part number but doesn't say "Non Re-useable". Confused? I have used ML's on my Campy 10spd and my SS mtb with no issue so I never gave it a thought on my new 11spd until I noticed it.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

rhauft said:


> I've had nothing but KMC 11SL & 11L exclusively on my SR11 and they work beautifully.
> The missing link is definitely not at 1 time user. I remove mine when ever I clean it.


 Do you use a link removal plier such as the Park removable link tool?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

volubilis said:


> Do you use a link removal plier such as the Park removable link tool?


Yes


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

rhauft said:


> Yes


Good, thanks. I used the Forster x11 SuperLink last year with good results, but others have reported significant problems. I've put a new KMC 11 Missing Link on new Chorus 11 chain to start this year (but it'll be a while, it's snow and ice and 12 degrees f. outside just now). The KMC is much better shaped, very much more like a Campy link, than other removables, and I fully intend to remove and reuse it as you have. There was a short piece about the KMC 11 link somewhere on line which I cannot now find which suggested that the not-reusable label was because of fear of liability by the company.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

volubilis said:


> Do you use a link removal plier such as the Park removable link tool?


no the link is free enough to remove it by hand (connex)   imho thy are the best links......


----------

